# Site not showing properly in Opera browser.



## Kurkkuviipale (May 15, 2014)

Hey, I'm not sure if it's something in my settings (I haven't changed anything though), but a couple days ago the site layout got really bad in Opera. The space where ads usually show up is now at least 20 times in height so you have to scroll down a lot before you get to the actual content. When I change to Chrome, it all looks cool so I assume it's a compatibility issue.


----------

